# Identify this anenome/pest!!!!!!!



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok so the other day at night i came down and turned my 24 gallon marine tank light on and it was crwling with life but there was thing i didnt know what it was.

is it somekind of nice anenome?????.....or just a pest like Aptasia????

heres some pics.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neither. It's not an anemone at all. It's a burrowing worm. The tentacles you see are the feeding bristles which protrude from the hole. Completely harmless, and usually very plentiful.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

a new tenant for your tank!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol wat do thry look like cus on internet it dont come up with much


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They look just like that! I thought it was some form of worm. But no. Why believe me. Just kidding. It's good for some back up now and again. If you're lucky, you'll get some feather dusters like I have. Now THOSE are cool.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer lol got loadsa them anyway


----------

